# Douchette USB ne fonctionne pas



## MarieCharlotte (7 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de vous demander votre aide. J'ai acheté un douchette USB (sans marque mais indiqué compatible avec iOS).
Lorsque je le branche, elle émet un bip et s'éclaire. Mais lorsque la fenêtre concernant la gestion clavier s'ouvre, cela m'indique que le clavier ne peut être identifié. Du coup la douchette ne semble pas scanner, pas de bip lorsque je vise un code barre, aucune réaction niveau voyant non plus.
La notice comprend toute une série de code, je n'en trouve aucun intitulé Mac ou quelque chose comme ça.
Si quelqu'un a un conseil à me donner, ou a déjà rencontré ce problème.
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Que voulez vous lire avec votre douchette?


----------



## Locke (8 Mai 2016)

MarieCharlotte a dit:


> Je me permets de vous demander votre aide. J'ai acheté un douchette USB (sans marque mais indiqué compatible avec iOS)


Quelque chose de ce genre là... https://www.amazon.fr/Douchette-USB-Informatique/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n:340858031,kouchette USB ... ? Mais surement pas pour iOS.

Il serait intéressant d'en dire plus, ou tu l'as acheté où, ça sert à quoi, ta version d'OS X en cours, etc. Nous pas avoir de boule de cristal.


----------



## Bigdidou (8 Mai 2016)

Elle est branchée sur quel appareil, cette douchette ?
Vous parlez d'iOS, mais vous postez dans une section consacrée aux Macs...
Sinon, une douchette USB, je ne vois pas comment elle peut être compatible avec iOS.
En fait, je vois mal comment ce type de périphérique pourrait être reconnu par un iDevice et transmettre quoique ce soit via le port lightning (y compris avec un adaptateur USB, on est d'accord).
Il existe des scanners de codes barre fonctionnant avec les iDevices, mais la communication se fait toujours par Bluetooth vers une app dédiée.
Le prix de ces petites machines n'a par ailleurs rien à voir avec les douchettes UBS bas/moyen de gamme (plusieurs centaines d'euros).

Ou alors vous voulez parler d'OS X ?


----------

